# Need help with French Homework... I am bad at French



## Jhong253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello all,

I just learned Subjunctive mood in French couple days ago in French 3. Now, I was given an exercise that I am supposed to do, I've been trying for past 2 days and I still can't figure it out (I am horrible with languages).

Here are the directions (I have no idea how to insert all the accent marks and stuff so sorry in advance):

Vous allez bientot partier travailler au pair en Suisse. Comment votre famille vous aide-t-elle a vous preparer? Formez des phrases avec les verbes dire, lire, ecrire et les suggestions donnees.

Suggestions:
Tu vas faire le menage?
la famille d'accueil
les amis de m'ecrire
le consulat
au revoir a tout le monde
des journaux suisses
la meteo europeenne
les adresses dans mon agenda
combien coute le franc suisse
ou je vais a mes amis

I'm supposed to come up with 10 phrases with these subjects using subjunctive mood:

1. Mon frere
2. Maman
3. Je/j'
4. nous
5. tu
6. mes parents
7. vous
8. je/j'
9. papa
10. je/j'

Can anyone help me? I don't understand how I would come up with phrases in subjunctive mood with those phrases when I'm limited to only 3 verbs.


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know French but Use google translator. http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=en#

So now you can understand French by translating it. Just make up a sentence of each word.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 9, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just learned Subjunctive mood in French couple days ago in French 3. Now, I was given an exercise that I am supposed to do, I've been trying for past 2 days and I still can't figure it out (I am horrible with languages).
> 
> ...



French is my maternal language, but I'm not sure that I understand well your question, could you give me an example of what an answer would look like?

Is it supposed to look like: Il faudrait que j'écrive à ma famille


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 9, 2009)

If I understood it right, I believe that it would be like this for number 10 in subjunctive mood. My teacher said the only ones that wouldn't be in subjunctive mood would be 3, 4, and 5.

10. Je/j': Il faut je dise au revoir a tout le monde. 

I think I'm supposed to have these in order the way they happen, so number 1 would have what happens very first. But the only obvious thing I see is number 10, that I say goodbye to everyone.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 9, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> If I understood it right, I believe that it would be like this for number 10 in subjunctive mood. My teacher said the only ones that wouldn't be in subjunctive mood would be 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> 10. Je/j': Il faut je dise au revoir a tout le monde.
> 
> I think I'm supposed to have these in order the way they happen, so number 1 would have what happens very first. But the only obvious thing I see is number 10, that I say goodbye to everyone.



Ok Ill try my best:

1. Il faudrait que je dise au revoir à mon frère
2. Il faudrait que j'écrive à ma maman
3. Il faut que je lise les directives à suivres
4. Il faut que nous disions au revoir à tout le monde
5. Il faut que tu m'aides à écrire cette lettre
6. Il faudrait que mes parents me disent des choses pour me rassurer
7. Il faudrait que vous m'écriviez
8. Il faudrait que lise ces instructions pour le trajet à suivre
9. Il faudrait que papa me disent que tout va bien aller
10. Il faudrait que j'aille dire au revoir à tout le monde


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > If I understood it right, I believe that it would be like this for number 10 in subjunctive mood. My teacher said the only ones that wouldn't be in subjunctive mood would be 3, 4, and 5.
> ...



Oh, thanks for the quick reply! Here's a quick thing though -- the Il faudraits... My class hasn't gotten that far yet -- the only thing we have learned is Il faut que... blah blah, so that would be a bit complicated.
Also, I thought that the subjects next to the numbers were supposed to be the subjects of the phrases, not the direct object. Did I misunderstand the directions? Because I thought it asked ... how does your family help you in your preparations.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 9, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > jhong253 said:
> ...



Well it says suggestions no? So I guess its to help you but you are not obligated to use them? And I'll change everything for Il faut:

1. Il faut que je dise au revoir à mon frère
2. Il faut que j'écrive à ma maman
3. Il faut que je lise les directives à suivres
4. Il faut que nous disions au revoir à tout le monde
5. Il faut que tu m'aides à écrire cette lettre
6. Il faut que mes parents me disent des choses pour me rassurer
7. Il faut que vous m'écriviez
8. Il faut que lise ces instructions pour le trajet à suivre
9. Il faut que papa me disent que tout va bien aller
10. Il faut que j'aille dire au revoir à tout le monde

If you want for I to change them using the suggestions just ask


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > Samlambert said:
> ...



Whoa... that's some complex French... I'm even more confused now. I think that the suggestions would have to be what I'd have to work with -- see, what you have said would be too complicated French for me. So if you could give me what you would think would work best with the suggestions given, that would be great!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 9, 2009)

Here ya go :

1. Il faut que je dise à mon frère de faire le ménage
2. Il faut que je dise à maman d'arranger les choses avec la famille d'accueil
3. Il faut que je dise à mes amis de m'écrire
4. Il faut que nous écrivions une lettre au consulat
5. Il faut que tu dises au revoir à tout le monde
6. Il faut que je lise un journal suisse a mes parents
7. Il faut que vous m'en disiez plus sur la météo européenne
8. Il faut que j'écrive bien les adresses dans mon agenda
9. Il faut que je dise à papa combien vaut un franc suisse
10. Il faut que j'aille dire où je vais à mes amis


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for the help!

By the way, what does the last answer you wrote mean for number 10? Does it mean I would go write to my friends?


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 9, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> Thanks so much for the help!
> 
> By the way, what does the last answer you wrote mean for number 10? Does it mean I would go write to my friends?



If you need help for anything else, just ask 

And the 10th sentence means "I'll have to tell my friends where I'm going"


----------



## TMOY (Feb 9, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> 3. Il faut que je lise les directives à suivres


Sam, you should follow your own advice  If I understand correctly, the given words must be used as the subjects of the sentences. So your numbers 1 and 2 are wrong. For those two, I would write for example:
1: Il faut que mon frère me dise combien coûte le franc suisse.
2: Il faut que Maman lise la météo européenne.
(BTW, sorry for not replying as quickly as Sam but when this thread started it was 3am in France )


----------

